# So im going to buy an Ique 64 depot machine. Possibility of dumping or modding the ique with this??



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 23, 2017)

Im going to buy one and was wondering since it includes all the hardware used to connect it to a pc, is there a possibility it can read and copy games off it properly? Comes with the connecter and discs(maybe drivers on the disc for ique)

Any ideas?


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 23, 2017)

I already own 2 ique systems already so I could try them with the correct wires to a pc or something and see if they are read and possibly dump the games I already have.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Really want to try this because I have ocarina of time on one of them and if im able to dump it and people can make an n64 rom it would really help a lot of people and let people avoid paying ridiculous prices just to speedrun it.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 23, 2017)

Im adding pics


----------



## Sliter (Mar 23, 2017)

maan I even wanted a iQue  ahah it's very nice
Well far I found of , there are some flash card mod to writte game sthere , bt also wih that version you connect to pc, there was a program that you download the game on the pc(probably on that CD) and sent to the iQue via USB, you had to buy the download code and stuff
this way to transfer game, very probably someone hacked it, or at least must be hackable so you can add any n64 game there


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 23, 2017)

Sliter said:


> maan I even wanted a iQue  ahah it's very nice
> Well far I found of , there are some flash card mod to writte game sthere , bt also wih that version you connect to pc, there was a program that you download the game on the pc(probably on that CD) and sent to the iQue via USB, you had to buy the download code and stuff
> this way to transfer game, very probably someone hacked it, or at least must be hackable so you can add any n64 game there



The way you would buy and install games from your house is you would connect the ique with a usb mini b, but the cable included with the depot machine connects directly to where the power,video, output would come from. I hope the ique is readable using the wire. Then I could dump the games and load my ique with more games. 

I also hope the disc contains the roms on it. It might be possible since the disc contains all the programs and drivers for the ique.


----------



## Sliter (Mar 24, 2017)

I din't think it gonna be something like just coping the rom to the Ique, but who knows? 
I think it contais only the program to connect to where you can buy the games.
Rember that the iQue was an oficial console, not an emulator or a bootleg/ripoff, it was made in a way you had to buy games and send to the cart, other way with this model you could buy download code and with a computer you get the download to your iQue ... maybe you can find dumps and a way to transfer then to the iQue or made a way to convert a rom in a way you could play there .

btw how much you spent in one? now you made me want one again hahaha


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 24, 2017)

I spent $25+shipping and for my second one with the swim box and swim controller for $70


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 26, 2017)

UPDATE: Im buying it either way. Also getting a 64DD.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Apr 2, 2017)

Sliter said:


> maan I even wanted a iQue  ahah it's very nice
> Well far I found of , there are some flash card mod to writte game sthere , bt also wih that version you connect to pc, there was a program that you download the game on the pc(probably on that CD) and sent to the iQue via USB, you had to buy the download code and stuff
> this way to transfer game, very probably someone hacked it, or at least must be hackable so you can add any n64 game there


Hey. Im buying a lot of 4 iques. You said you wanted one right? I already hsve 2+the 4 im buying. Im not going to need that many. I assume they include dr mario+4 demos but they looked used. Maybe they might have other games installed on them too? Send me a pm if your interested and Ill give you a price.


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 2, 2017)

Why DD? What do you plan to do with it?


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Apr 2, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Why DD? What do you plan to do with it?


Play f zero x expansion kit. Also because ive always wanted one.


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 2, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Play f zero x expansion kit. Also because ive always wanted one.


The answer I like is I always wanted one! That's the spirit!


----------



## Sliter (Apr 3, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Hey. Im buying a lot of 4 iques. You said you wanted one right? I already hsve 2+the 4 im buying. Im not going to need that many. I assume they include dr mario+4 demos but they looked used. Maybe they might have other games installed on them too? Send me a pm if your interested and Ill give you a price.


these are the ones with USB connection ? how much you plan to sell them ? I'm more worried about ways for paying and the shipping ? (I never got a 2DS I won on a contest here ....)


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 3, 2017)

Sliter said:


> these are the ones with USB connection ? how much you plan to sell them ? I'm more worried about ways for paying and the shipping ? (I never got a 2DS I won on a contest here ....)


You won a 2ds? Where?


----------



## Sliter (Apr 3, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> You won a 2ds? Where?


a year+ ago a user made a contest here and I won , but thanks to my trash postal service it never arrived to me and they say that can do nothing about it :/
sad that the one that made it don't even gave me some support words :v (I don't wanted him to send me another, just to talk about idk ...)
well I'm unluck with these stuff... even when I get luck, I'm unluck xP


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 3, 2017)

Sliter said:


> a year+ ago a user made a contest here and I won , but thanks to my trash postal service it never arrived to me and they say that can do nothing about it :/
> sad that the one that made it don't even gave me some support words :v (I don't wanted him to send me another, just to talk about idk ...)
> well I'm unluck with these stuff... even when I get luck, I'm unluck xP


He had it inshured. Maybe it was fake...


----------



## Sliter (Apr 3, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> He had it inshured. Maybe it was fake...


ah well I don't think, he even sent me photo of the shipping receipt .. and one time I bought an amiibo also from UK, the sender haven't paid for tracking and it took a bit to arrive, but arrived xp oh well... but I don't really think it was his fault more than my country services failing at me, it's not the first time that something like this happens :/
here is the thread if you are curious 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/win-a-modded-3ds-create-a-pokemon-competition.405206/


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 3, 2017)

Still, he could/can ask them for it. Every package is insured. So he can have compensation for it


----------



## Sliter (Apr 3, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Still, he could/can ask them for it. Every package is insured. So he can have compensation for it


well, idk :x


----------



## HNKii (Apr 7, 2017)

I found an interesting iQue Player diagnosis tool, you may want to check it out and see if you can try dumping some useful data 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ique-player-hacking-possibility-with-ique_diag-exe.466906/


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Apr 7, 2017)

HNKii said:


> I found an interesting iQue Player diagnosis tool, you may want to check it out and see if you can try dumping some useful data
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ique-player-hacking-possibility-with-ique_diag-exe.466906/


Thanks Im definitely going to try that out. Ill try when I get the cable.


----------



## HNKii (Apr 7, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Thanks Im definitely going to try that out. Ill try when I get the cable.


Great! Please share if you find anything interesting.


----------



## MockyLock (Apr 7, 2017)

I do like the way it goes.
Waiting for your results


----------



## emoose (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi couldn't PM you for some reason, just wondering if it's possible to share the contents of those depot CDs, I've been doing some research into iQue lately and managed to find out a lot based on the PC client and ique_diag tool: i.imgur dot com/IiQVxjP.png

Sadly neither of those have anything to do with the encryption on the device... I'm hoping the depot software might though seeing as depots were in use before the online service was made available, but it's probably likely they call out to an iQue server to do all that work, still there could be other things that can be found from it though!


----------



## jigsaw_master (Nov 16, 2018)

Sorry for the bump - have there been any discoveries?


----------

